

What made Scoble cry?  Telescope - edw519
http://www.news.com/8301-13860_3-9876901-56.html?tag=nefd.top

======
jfoutz
It's strange what will set people off. I got to spend a day in the
metropolitan museum of art. The four thousand year old woven cloth pretty much
brought me to tears.

Astronomy never held a deep fascination for me, but i can relate to seeing a
technology that both has deep personal meaning and changes the way culture
interacts with science.

Good for him.

------
Tichy
Nice, but not useful. Google Earth is useful, so it will remain more popular
than Telescope by an order of magnitude. Unless aliens land or humans settle
on other planets, that is.

